# Exeter Expo - Who's going?



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Hiya, 
just wondering who's going to the Exeter Expo later this year, and also who's having tables and what are you hoping to sell??


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

meeeeeee (but you know that already !) If i do have a table I am hoping to have some bamboo hides, possibly some art work, corn hatchlings, maybe some eyed lizard hatchlings, and a few leos.
I guess its the same for everyone this time of year, we dont want to 'count our herps before they are hatched!'


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Yeh i know, thats why i did'nt want to jinx anyone and said what are you 'hoping' to sell.lol Cause you can never be sure whats gonna pop out.lol
I really hope your eyed's have babies!! whats the situation with them thus far, have they bred yet?

I thought this topic would be good so that anyone going can see what may be up for grabs!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll be going to look at the new range of plastic vivs, seller displays etc. that should be out by then. Ive been told the whole range will be ready for sale by exeter and available to buy, but I'm holding my breath until I hear anything more concrete!


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be going, just need to save up my pennies!
Tanya xxxx


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

bit guitted with the eyed, she decided t lay while we were moving (she did not even look gravid, and the eggs were dry by the time I got to them, hopefully she will pop out some more as they were early and there were only 10.
if not I will be eyedless this year.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

What is it? exeter is relatively near where we live, so i should be able to go!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll definitely be there as a seller and am hoping to buy some nice things too.

I will be there as a private trader not the shop, and will only be taking some of the things I will have bred myself this year, they MAY include some of the following, depending on what breeds and what I keep back

Corn Snakes - normals, amel, snow, ghost, anery, amber, variety of het stuff, possibility of ultramel / anery ultramel, but if I do get those, I expect I'll be holding them back anyway.

Other snakes - brbs, atbs

Lizards - albino leos, shtct leos, sunglow (hybino) leos. Yemen chameleons, ackies, beardies.

Obviously not all of the above but I don't know exactly what's going to breed and what I'm going to keep back, but those are all what I'm planning to breed myself this year.

I'll be looking to spend some money on other species of monitors, higher end corn snake hatchlings and anything rare/unusual/interesting.. I expect I will buy more than I sell by the end of it!!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

My fingers are crossed for those eyed eggs Julia! 

Athravan, i hope you bring ackies i love them to bits!

I'll be on the look out for whats in my sig wish list. 

If i dont end up with the dormice before hand that is, i'll defo be buying some from someone at the show who i know will be selling them. (if they get plenty of babies this year that is).


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

ill hopefully be there for a look, and maybe (if i have money) be there to buy some stuff :no1:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Kool, so thats 7 of us so far. 
Including me and two peeps with tables.

Anymore??


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

when were is it i wanna go but its a 4 hour drive 
dan


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i've sent off for two tables
gaz


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Me, hubby and mate will be there!!!

Not selling....looking to buy!!!

Looking forward to it too!!!

darkfaerysworld


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

but umm... what is it?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

We will be there with 2 tables


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

Miranda said:


> but umm... what is it?


its a reptile show where breeders come and set up tables and sell their livestock, also you get other animals and exotics products


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Its in Exeter city in Devon theres a topic on it if you want to know more.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/22280-exeter-reptile-exotics-show.html


There will be some great reptiles and mammals from fab breeders and hopefully alot of variety.
It was a big success last year, but yes as said, it is a reptile/exoctics show.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

loulou said:


> We will be there with 2 tables


 
and your hoping to sell??? anything nice?


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Ummm if i can face the 6 hour drive i might go :smile: The show sounds great :grin1:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

groovy chick said:


> Ummm if i can face the 6 hour drive i might go :smile: The show sounds great :grin1:


 
Well it is'nt until August, so between now and then we can find out how many tables have been booked. last time there were 40 (was it 40? lol).
So hopefully more this year, that'll be a bit more insentive to come. lol


I did'nt even make it to last years event. lmao!


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

May be attending. Would like to go if possible.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Jinx said:


> and your hoping to sell??? anything nice?


Dont want to jinx myself on the animal front we shall see but one of the tables is for the mega rays fingers crossed we wil have the 60 watters by then as well and the heat emitters  

Mary Jane will be there of course with stompy and maybe skunk number three as well if we have her by then.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

forgot to put what i might have for sale:
common boas
hypo Crawl cay boas
salmon boas
salmon poss het albino boas
salmon 100%het albino boas
as for the rest it depends how this season goes
regards gaz


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I might well be visiting your table Gaz, I have a hankering for another boa (wish I could have had those two off you a few weeks ago) now I have moved and not far off finishing the new vivs, there is no stopping me.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> forgot to put what i might have for sale:
> common boas
> hypo Crawl cay boas
> salmon boas
> ...


mental note to self..

name to the FACE... the face... the face... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

N


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I would love to go, buit have no way of getting down to exeter


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

organise a mini bus from your area and get a few people together to come down

never say never, where there is a will, there is a way

you have a good few months to get organised

for that matter, you could come on the train, stay in exeter saturday night and go back sunday evening..

Nerys


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:
forgot to put what i might have for sale:
common boas
hypo Crawl cay boas
salmon boas
salmon poss het albino boas
salmon 100%het albino boas
as for the rest it depends how this season goes
regards gaz 
mental note to self..

name to the FACE... the face... the face... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

do try and behave madam
G:lol2:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

I might well be visiting your table Gaz, I have a hankering for another boa (wish I could have had those two off you a few weeks ago) now I have moved and not far off finishing the new vivs, there is no stopping me

you need lots of boas...you need lots of boas...you need lots of boas........spend spend spend...gaz needs beer money....sleeeeepppp.
now when i snap my fingers...........:lol2: 
gaz


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol lol 

oh i behaved!!!!! 

just... i now have a somewhat interesting mental image tag for a few people :notworthy:

!!!!

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

lol lol 

oh i behaved!!!!! 

just... i now have a somewhat interesting mental image tag for a few people :notworthy:

!!!!

N
some of us MUST be different!!!:grin1: 
G


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yep, thats certainly one word for it!!!!

:no1:

N


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

why do I have a sudden overwhelming desire to buy snakes from a bloke from south wales ????? :werd:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

me too.....o.0. lmao

Good to see they'll be people like me in white jackets attending.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

this is a must for me, well i have to as it is just up the road from me. Hopefully see everyone whos going there


----------



## jayl (Feb 18, 2007)

I,m definately goin, i,m a real newbie at this , so it,ll be real interestin.
better start saving methinks !:lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup will probably go ... Who do you see for a table ?


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

ratboy said:


> Yup will probably go ... Who do you see for a table ?


 
Copied from the original topic..

Our next show is set to be held in Devon on the 18th August 2007.​
The venue is as follows:​
*The **Matford Centre**
Matford Park Road**Exeter**Devon**
EX2 8FD*​
*Jason Edworthy** (general enquiries):*​
[email protected]​
01392 664421​
07725 474061​


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i might try and get there, probably wont have a table though.. i just seem to breed later and later every year lol.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I will be there along with tarantulabarn (steve, - brov in law)

We have 5 tables all booked up.

If all goes well, we should have a small selection of leos, adults and young, fat tails, banded geckos, poss some 06 cb royals and of course all steves tarantulas, and other bugs and insects.

Should be a good day by the sounds of it.

Tony


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

why do I have a sudden overwhelming desire to buy snakes from a bloke from south wales ????? :werd:

it works it works woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:lol2: :grin1:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

gaz said:


> why do I have a sudden overwhelming desire to buy snakes from a bloke from south wales ?????
> 
> it works it works woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:lol2:


 
:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: 


:crazy: 


Nige...... would be great to meet you, hope you do manage the trip !


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmm,

Wonder if I'll have baby collareds in August, not that it matters, I reckon we'll be there either way tho, lol. 

Do they have like a burger stand or anything outside? Got to get my priorities in order. The other half is so much easier to sweet talk when he has a full stomach


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

They had a burger van right outside the door last year!!! 

Tanya xxx


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Woop Woop !!!!


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Any chance anyone gonna have baby frillies??? cos i want 1 or 2 or 3 or 100 come to that!! lol


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> i might try and get there, probably wont have a table though.. i just seem to breed later and later every year lol.


i know what you mean. I would'nt have enough for a table anyway, all i could possibly put on there is cb green anoles, stenodactylus geckos (not many of them though,plus im keeping some for myself this year).
If i ever breed my Uro's and rankins i shall have a table in a future expo maybe.lol



Looks like it's gonna be great, i wonder how many tables have been booked so far!
Still have'nt heard of anyone who might be selling what i want though.  ah well y never know!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Jinx said:


> Still have'nt heard of anyone who might be selling what i want though.  ah well y never know!


What you after Jinx?

Maybe if you post it someone will have what you are lookin for and bring it with them so you can have a nosey, lol


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

How much are reptiles at the show for say a hatchling brazlian rainbow boa or a childrens python, are they reasonable priced and discounted from standard retail price much like the BTS exhibition? I lived 10 mins from exeter for 3 years and my partner family live there so have an excuse to go down as well as see them​


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

gan1 said:


> What you after Jinx?
> 
> Maybe if you post it someone will have what you are lookin for and bring it with them so you can have a nosey, lol


 
well i thought the wishlist on my sig which i'd previously mentioned might have helped. 

helmeted and viper gekx! they are too cute! and rare and probably more money than i can afford. (is broke and will be broke.)


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

What a wally, not only am I blond, but apparently losing my eyesight too, pmsl, sorry hun its been a REALLY long day, and I'm so excited about my lizards from Hamm I think my brain is misfunctioning


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

gan1 said:


> What a wally, not only am I blond, but apparently losing my eyesight too, pmsl, sorry hun its been a REALLY long day, and I'm so excited about my lizards from Hamm I think my brain is misfunctioning


 
lmao, you dont have to go that far. It is'nt that obvious, we tend to ignore siggy's as their natural on these forums now.
What you getting from Hamm?? i never read those topics cause it makes me feel bad that i cant go. lol


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I am HOPING for some new collareds, but depends on what is available I guess. Most people don't brumate til January, and go for the full 3 months, so I have no idea if they will be available, though some German friends reckon they WILL be there.

I kid you not I am so excited I have been hyper all day, can't wait til tomorrow to speak to the guy that's doing the honours.

Do us a small favour? Keep your fingers crossed for me, lol. If I cant get them from there I might well just take a trip up to Sherwood tomorrow and console myself with some of the WC's in their shop


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

My fingers are very crossed for you then! i dont like the idea of you having to get wc's. 
I guess the Exeter show is too far away and your too excited now to wait.lol They may or may not have collareds.

Ive just had a thought today, alot of people are going to the exeter expo and some people on here who have asked about CB anoles..........maybe i'll hatch some for the show and borrow the corner of someones table.lol
..then again maybe not, i just dont think people are interested. o.0


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

well you are welcome to a corner of mine (if I have one)


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

wohic said:


> well you are welcome to a corner of mine (if I have one)


Aw thanks hun. ^_^

I really hope you get some jewelled babes, i want to see them! lol

CB anoles are great especially my first lot that got quite tame. I just dont think they'll be enough interest. Still i may try. If their still laying in April (which is garanteed) i may try a couple. not sure yet, i got 3 in the bator for myself/depending on sexes etc.


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

i will be there:smile: its about a 4 hour drive from me, but i love devon and was planning a short break down there, so it will all tie in nicely: victory: 

will be looking for a nice male yemen and a bearded dragon as by then i should know what sex mine is by then. I had a look on the website but it dident make it clear if i needed to buy a ticket? do i need to get one?


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Last year you paid at the door, not sure if its the same this year.
Tanya xx


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

corn flake said:


> Last year you paid at the door, not sure if its the same this year.
> Tanya xx


Thanks for that: victory: suppose it will be on the wesite nearer the time if you gotta buy them this year.


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Well I think I will be there somewhere :lol2: 

There are about 20 tables booked so far. Sorry if you have sent your forms back and not heard from me yet you will soon dont worry.

And no you dont need a ticket to get in you just pay on the door on the way in £2.50 adults £1.50 kids and oap's :smile:


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

no discount for students?? :lol:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Elaphe said:


> no discount for students?? :lol:


:hmm: it is only £2.50 :lol2: very reasonable I think


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> I'll be going to look at the new range of plastic vivs, seller displays etc. that should be out by then. Ive been told the whole range will be ready for sale by exeter and available to buy, but I'm holding my breath until I hear anything more concrete!


 
what vivs are these then? im looking to get a stack of about 6 plastic vivs, i quite like the look of those rhino vivs but they are a bit expensive for what they are?


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

TBUK said:


> Well I think I will be there somewhere :lol2:
> 
> There are about 20 tables booked so far. Sorry if you have sent your forms back and not heard from me yet you will soon dont worry.
> 
> And no you dont need a ticket to get in you just pay on the door on the way in £2.50 adults £1.50 kids and oap's :smile:


 
Bargain!
Tanya xx


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

TBUK said:


> Well I think I will be there somewhere :lol2:
> 
> There are about 20 tables booked so far. Sorry if you have sent your forms back and not heard from me yet you will soon dont worry.
> 
> And no you dont need a ticket to get in you just pay on the door on the way in £2.50 adults £1.50 kids and oap's :smile:


 
20 tables! I was disapointed a little when i heard that but it's just kinda dawned on me that it's not til August....thats great! 20 tables already! lol
I keep thinking it's closer! why is'nt it August yet!!! >.<


----------



## balacollie (Feb 23, 2007)

we are hoping to be there for a look.never been to a show before,so quite looking forward to it.hope to put some faces to the names off of here.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Royal Boa said:


> what vivs are these then? im looking to get a stack of about 6 plastic vivs, i quite like the look of those rhino vivs but they are a bit expensive for what they are?


Im afraid I know very little about them, hence wanting to have a look at exeter! I would not be surprised if it all came to nothing and the vivs didnt materialise, but Im a cynic :lol: 

There are some sketchy details here: Rhino Vivs - Livefood UK Forum


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I will be going, bought a few things last year and I will probably get a cham at this years show as they where very cheap last year.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

We'll be there... probably just looking (must not buy any more geckos!!!) 

We might have a table, depending on what we end up with in terms of leo hatchlings... 

Jinx... wanna halve a table if we both have odd bits to sell nearer the time? We're probably only gonna breed one of ours this year as we're going on holiday, so won't have enough for a whole one.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Im afraid I know very little about them, hence wanting to have a look at exeter! I would not be surprised if it all came to nothing and the vivs didnt materialise, but Im a cynic :lol:
> 
> There are some sketchy details here: Rhino Vivs - Livefood UK Forum


sounds alright, hope they actually happen though.


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

About this expo - is it for IHS members only like the ones I used to go to? Or can anyone go in?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Solo said:


> About this expo - is it for IHS members only like the ones I used to go to? Or can anyone go in?


It's for anyone, hence it being so big/popular I suppose!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Emz118 said:


> We'll be there... probably just looking (must not buy any more geckos!!!)
> 
> We might have a table, depending on what we end up with in terms of leo hatchlings...
> 
> Jinx... wanna halve a table if we both have odd bits to sell nearer the time? We're probably only gonna breed one of ours this year as we're going on holiday, so won't have enough for a whole one.


Thats a good idea, unfortunatly i'll be going with my gran (she has a tortoise and loves looking at lizards and things with me), we wont be there all day long.
So if i have anything they'll be coming with me and going home with me.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Awww... how nice, taking your gran! Well, the offer still stands, maybe we should discuss nearer the time.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Athravan said:


> It's for anyone, hence it being so big/popular I suppose!


that will make the difference

i still dont know why there isnt one in northampton... middle of the country, would be the best place for one imo.


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Is this a turn up and pay at venue show or do you need to buy tickets before?

Thanks.


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

rogerbird said:


> Is this a turn up and pay at venue show or do you need to buy tickets before?
> 
> Thanks.


Its a turn up and pay one


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I personally think it would be logical if a reptile expo was organised for the midlands area around birmingham northampton area as it is accessible from both North and south. Exeter is no problem as I lived in devon for 3 years and regulary trip back


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> I personally think it would be logical if a reptile expo was organised for the midlands area around birmingham northampton area


what, like the IHS West Midlands Show, held in late autumn every year?

lol : victory:

N


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Isn't that for members only?? if its for the public as well as members great. I never see any info on the net about all these expos


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

it is members only, but it does not cost a lot to join them !! 

and you get a newsletter (one that does actually turn up in the same year as it was supposed to!!)

and there are other shows of theirs also..

N


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I was meant to join the IHS years ago but never got round to it. May do now though


----------



## welsh_gecko (Mar 12, 2007)

Ill have a table there selling geckos and tortoises.
geckos will include cresteds, standings day geckos, helmeted, viper, pictus, velvet, p.bastardi, p.rangei and spider geckos if all hatch!!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

welsh_gecko said:


> Ill have a table there selling geckos and tortoises.
> geckos will include cresteds, standings day geckos, helmeted, viper, pictus, velvet, p.bastardi, p.rangei and spider geckos if all hatch!!


 
o.o.....hell yeh!!!!!!!!! lmao
About time we saw some viper and helmeted! All my luck to you producing ickle babies just for me! lol j/k j/k But will defo be interested if you do get some this year.


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

welsh_gecko said:


> Ill have a table there selling geckos and tortoises.
> geckos will include cresteds, standings day geckos, helmeted, viper, pictus, velvet, p.bastardi, p.rangei and spider geckos if all hatch!!


Ooohhh, I will be after some cresties!
Tanya xxx


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

welsh_gecko said:


> Ill have a table there selling geckos and tortoises.
> geckos will include cresteds, standings day geckos, helmeted, viper, pictus, velvet, p.bastardi, p.rangei and spider geckos if all hatch!!


 
What Torts mate? Also are they your own CB? may be interested in Hermanns at the show.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i'm going to book my self a table there. should hopefully bring along loads of CHEAP stuff. i hate it when people bring stuff and try to sell it at shop prices. what the point?


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Im deffo going with my mum shes after a hermanns lol im after snakes and i want a gecko :mf_dribble:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

will hopefully have a load of plain old royals for around £30.00 each!


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Royals for £30 wow:mf_dribble:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

exoticsandtropics said:


> will hopefully have a load of plain old royals for around £30.00 each!


If they're CB and feeding, I want! :smile:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I picked up my two year old male for £40 there last year.
most people sold at Breeder prices, no one that I can think of were asking 'stupid' prices for their stock, yeh there was some high end stuff there but then there was yer basic £10 corn and £10 yemen as well.........................


----------



## tripper23 (Feb 20, 2007)

me and sarah are hopin to go we mite have a weekend down there to split the drivin


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

exoticsandtropics said:


> will hopefully have a load of plain old royals for around £30.00 each!


I will take a couple at that price for future breeding, if you can confirm details mate will pay upfront.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*wow this sounds really good  if only i new how 2 get there? as i'd be buying some corns : victory: does anyone know there price range?*

*Sam*


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

There is a train station , and a bus depot  within a short taxi ride (or I would think one of us could collect you from the station)
There were corns there last year starting at £10........
lots of different ages/morphs.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

cb strike feeders or wc (cf) have to sit and cox them feeders??


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

sam im coming from kent poss staying the nihgt tho if not your more then welcome to come with me and my mum :lol2:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Im deffo gonna be getting myself a couple of corns :mf_dribble:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

when is the date for the exeter expo?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

18th august


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

two days before my birthday, argh, it would be great getting a nice little snake for meself, I'll have to see about geting the train or something


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

we will both be there again this year, it was a great day out last year and it is great putting names to faces lol, be nice to meet up with a few people again, and julia the little snow is doing great now, only time she misses a feed is when shes in shed


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Yay Tigs thats great to hear !!! I bet she is a looker now.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

we should all wear badges so we can put faces to names:lol2:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

:lol2: good idea


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you'll know me.. i am the blonde with the skunks

as opposed to the brunette with the skunks - thats lou!

N


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Im not gunna wear a badge i'll blend in and become a mystery. lmao
:grin1:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Jinx said:


> Im not gunna wear a badge i'll blend in and become a mystery. lmao
> :grin1:


:lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

see now Jinx that makes me want to get a humungous placard with 'this is jinx' in fat letters and wander round behind you.


Perhaps we could all get tee shirts printed ?


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

wohic said:


> see now Jinx that makes me want to get a humungous placard with 'this is jinx' in fat letters and wander round behind you.
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could all get tee shirts printed ?


 
lmao! you would. 

I was thinking of getting a t-shirt done with my siggy pic on it (or some of my reps in a collage) and having jinx printed on it. T-shirt and all should only cost £10-15. lol
But i would feel imbarassed and people would be like who does she think she is, when i'd merely just be trying to meet peeps from here. lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

local shop to me does t-shirts for £8 so that could be fun


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

Jinx said:


> lmao! you would.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a t-shirt done with my siggy pic on it (or some of my reps in a collage) and having jinx printed on it. T-shirt and all should only cost £10-15. lol
> But i would feel imbarassed and people would be like who does she think she is, when i'd merely just be trying to meet peeps from here. lol


If everyone wanted to meet and greet people from this forum, which i think is a nice idea as i would of been totally screwed without the help of people from this forum (big hugs to everyone xx). Couldent everyone arrange to meet at a certain place in there? Just a thought guys:smile:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Aww, this topics gettin all warm and fuzzy now. 
..and since i dont know the matford centre well it would be something like...lets all meet in the far left corner of the playground (matford center)crouch down and whisper like at shcool. (well thats what we did sometimes, lol).
Or maybe someone with a sign with an arrow pointing down to a small crowd saying "reptileforums rabble" lol


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

If everyone wanted to meet and greet people from this forum, which i think is a nice idea as i would of been totally screwed without the help of people from this forum (big hugs to everyone xx). Couldent everyone arrange to meet at a certain place in there? Just a thought guys:smile:

some of us have tables so wont be able to swan off so easily
gaz


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

gaz said:


> If everyone wanted to meet and greet people from this forum, which i think is a nice idea as i would of been totally screwed without the help of people from this forum (big hugs to everyone xx). Couldent everyone arrange to meet at a certain place in there? Just a thought guys:smile:
> 
> some of us have tables so wont be able to swan off so easily
> gaz


 
then put a great big sign at the front of you table with your name. lol and we're all come over and poke you.



here's a good site if anyone wants to take up the t-shirt idea, i may have one just for the sake of it. lol
Personalised T-shirts - We print your digital image onto a T-shirt- Photo gifts


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

why dont you all meet at Gaz's table: victory:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

lol lets all wear tshirts with reptileforums on it :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

all the 'non table holders' can meet up and tour the RFUK Table holders !!!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

T-shirts with RFUK on would be quite cool.....................


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i see a bulk t-shirt order on the cards or maybe we can all wear the same colour and carry a paper:lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I'll be easy to spot anyway, i'll be wondering about with a strange old woman (gran). lol

She has a tort but only likes to look at other reps, would never see her dead with a snake or lizard. lmao
I love her to bits cause she take me to my local rep place and no one else does! we take it in turns to buy lunch there. lol


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

If i had a special t-shirt on it would definatly have to have one of my reps on it and my screen name rather than rfuk (lol).


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

lol bless your nan mine is terrified of snakes she lives in lowestoft but comes to stay but wont stay in my room because of my snakes lol atleast i dont have to give up my HUUUUGE bed :lol2:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

What time does it start. Im 90% sure im going YAY. Im so excited. I better start saving. Hopefully get some stripe corns. Do you think anyone will have Crocodile Skinks :smile:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Beardies said:


> lol bless your nan mine is terrified of snakes she lives in lowestoft but comes to stay but wont stay in my room because of my snakes lol atleast i dont have to give up my HUUUUGE bed :lol2:


lol, well my gran has a habit of making her point so if you hear, "ooof gawd.....OOOOF....horrible!" that'll be her complaining about a spider of snake on display. 
I put up with it though as she's taking me! We got alot in common and my love of animals comes from her, just she prefers tortoise and birds. She's no fool though so i would never take the pee and shes practically an expert on antiques.(dealt,sells and re-upholsters antiques) lol


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

groovy chick said:


> What time does it start. Im 90% sure im going YAY. Im so excited. I better start saving. Hopefully get some stripe corns. Do you think anyone will have Crocodile Skinks :smile:


Starts at 10.00 am finishes around 4.00pm 
Are you coming down from Fife just for the show?


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah hopefully if my OH can change his shifts at work, coz he'll have to drive :smile:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice one if you do make it down make sure you say hello


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Bless her we my entire family are animal mad just only a few of them share my love of reptiles although some like spiders yet im terrified im ok if they are in tanks etc just give me the creeps :lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll be going 

I'll have a selection of rare and unusual bits along with drystock and maybe some livefoods.

I'll also take orders for what people want in advance (ie croc skinks etc  )


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

do any of you guys know if national express allow livestock on board as i can easily put them in a holdall and open it to allow air once on coach?????
I will be bringing snakes back so just wondered if you all knew before i rang them


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I really must make sure i put some faces to names at this show.
I can not believe how much I am looking forward to it, its gonna be a long wait 'til august.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

wohic said:


> I really must make sure i put some faces to names at this show.
> I can not believe how much I am looking forward to it, its gonna be a long wait 'til august.


I agree ive never been to a show before so its a first for me im like a kid at christmas atm :lol2:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Beardies said:


> do any of you guys know if national express allow livestock on board as i can easily put them in a holdall and open it to allow air once on coach?????
> I will be bringing snakes back so just wondered if you all knew before i rang them


Sorry but their website states:



> We kindly request that you do not bring the following items within your luggage:
> Any weapons
> Drugs or solvents (other than medicines)
> *Live or dead animals* <----- what about food shopping?!
> ...


Having said that I cant see how they would know what you've got in your bag 

Where are you travelling from?


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Beardies said:


> I agree ive never been to a show before so its a first for me im like a kid at christmas atm :lol2:


*same here i've never been to one before  so i'm well looking forward to it  lets just hope we can bring snakes back on the national express as i bought a corn snake, 2 rats 3 mice back on low cost inter city travel but i just didn't tell them :lol2: *


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

From kent but the coach station is in london victoria


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Maybe someone could give you a lift? Unfortunately Im coming from the completely wrong side of the country or I would have picked you up


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

i might just not tell them lol how will they find out??? i cant see how they will as im only gonna have hand lugage anyways


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

it would be easier to get mini bus BUT theres only me my mum and sam from this deirection going as far as i know


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Im hoping to come back with some helmeted gekx and viper gekx, plus anything else small and cute that i fancy!  
Must save money im so broke.lol


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Ooooooo Reticulatus ill be in touch  I think i'll cry if i don't get to go  I should find out this weekend. August is agesssss away


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

cool :no1: 
im hoping to bring back a few corns 1 or 2 possibly 3 lol


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

yes it would be nice to see people, and put faces to names, 

looking forward to seeing, julia,gaz,jason,inca,nigel again.

btw if people are interested in a t shirt wit rfuk, i can look into it, as some companies the army uses do discount on bulk orders, usually end up being 7-8 quid each, but if i was doing a massive bulk order say 200+ then could get em cheaper. n then i would just charge for p&p so we lookiing arond 9-10 each.

i will look around for a few quotes, n ask T-bo for permission to use logo, then i set up a thread,


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

But the link i gave makes them about that price too. lol
quite a cheap site.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Jinx said:


> But the link i gave makes them about that price too. lol
> quite a cheap site.


 

:lol2:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

only 22 weeks left to go :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Beardies said:


> only 22 weeks left to go :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


 

....o.0......is that it!!! 

(how come it always sounds so much shorter when you put it in weeks) lol


----------

